# neutering guinea pig



## horselover (Jul 30, 2008)

hello 
does anyone have a rough idea of how much it would cost to neuter my male guniea pig?  i live in east anglia, suffolk area if that helps


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I am glad you are thinking of getting a Boar done instead of a Sow as its more invasive for her.
When I got 3 boars done together is was £90 so I assume £30 each which included medications etc. I would recommend you phone around the vets and see how much it would cost, anything more than £50 is a joke!

Emma x


----------



## horselover (Jul 30, 2008)

i will do that thanx n i will keep in mind the £50 is a joke


----------

